# Pictures of deer taken off SW Ga club



## Son

Having a huge response from folks wanting to see some pictures of deer taken off our property. Here's some I've taken. Two thinnings in four years hampered our hunting success the last two years, but we're coming back with new browse and food plots. Good management going again. This property is in Miller and Early counties. See South Ga hunting reports thread. One picture is of four racks I need to mount, just been lazy. The first buck weighed 203 pounds and has eleven points, 5 1/2 years old. 1268 acres, we will be selecting four or five new members soon.
Son


----------



## Son

*pictures*

That's just a few to show the kind of bucks we have. I saw that many good ones last season that are still there.


----------



## Son

*more picftures*

Nice eight off road # 1


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Area has good genetics. Believe it or not. I actually had a camoflage necktie on with that blue denim shirt when the ten on the left was rattled in. should have kept the tie on for the picture. The tie had been awarded to me at a Game Commission work shop at River Ranch Acres in Florida during the 70's by Bill Wadsworth. Bill is the fellow who started The National Bowhunter Education Foundation. I'm qualified as a National Bowhunter Instructor and Past President of The Florida Bowhunters Council Inc. Moved to Ga some years ago and am now just a deer hunter.


----------



## Mossy0ak270

Beautiful deer Son


----------



## Jim Thompson

looks like it has the ability to make a couple of happy hunters


----------



## Dog Hunter

What county are you hunting in??


----------



## Gagirl77

nice deer..........can't wait to get my first buck!!!!!


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Thanks Ya'll. As with any woods, you gotta know how to hunt it. Our most successful members go to extra lengths to get to stands without letting deer know what they're doing. Sometimes this means taking a longer walk, even when a shorter route is possible. Keep the wind in your favor and when and if at all possible, keep an opening on your downwind side. The majority of the bucks I take are called in with vocal sounds with a little help from rattling antlers. Folks need understand, they can't be too successful if they walk around like they're in a mall.
My rattling antlers are two matching sheds (eight point) I condition them with American walnut stain and heavy mineral oil. The stain keeps them from being flashy, the oil allows rattling without too much friction. Also keeps the antlers in good condition and less tiring to use.


----------



## Son

*Miller/Early county pictures*

I'm getting such a response I need a secretary. I like to be up front with folks so let me explain what most already know and/or I've said before. South Georgia has experienced a reduction in deer numbers for whatever reason. Liberal limits, disease, whatever. And from what I've read on GON this is a widespread factor with the exception of a few well protected areas. We've had two thinnings in four years. Sure, it hurt our hunting the last two years, but a blessing because now we have an open canopy to allow more deer food to grow. 2004-5, we shot nothing, some of us held off to increase the numbers. 2005-6 season, we took 13, about half bucks. Members continued to let most does and small bucks walk.  The neighbors finally awakened and started practicing management last season. My Evaluation, last season proved deer numbers are coming back, i saw plenty deer including about 9 nice bucks I couldn't shoot for one reason or another and approximately 15 to 20 young bucks. 
Plenty sign around the food plots now and crossings showing more activity than last year. I'm looking forward to next season cause I know what was left over from last season.


----------



## Son

*another picture*

Just showing some deer I've taken over the years. The other members took their pictures home.  Rattled him up, but he was tough to get into the open but when he came out a big seven point was with him. I let the seven walk for another day. If you hunt with me and don't kill a buck, you ain't hunting or you didn't listen. Folks that's been with me since 1975 will tell you that. Not being cocky, just telling it like it is.


----------



## Son

*The Boss*

Taken in the same pond as the last picture. This buck was difficult to rattle up. He had been fighting and took an antler tine through the neck. The wound is still visible. Found out later, there was a bigger one hanging around that pond, so this guy probably lost the fight. I took the orange vest off for the pictures. How do you like my camo? That's the way I usually hunt. I'm a registered hunting guide in Alabama, but don't hunt there anymore.


----------



## Son

*One more for now*

This old guy came to the antlers. He had already been in a fight and bashed a split in his nose. 5 1/2 years old was my guess by the teeth. It was cold as heck that morning and I had almost given up and climbed down. Some say it's luck to take bucks like this. If that's the case I'm lucky a lot.


----------



## Handgunner

Nice lookin' bucks, Son.  Does your arm hurt?


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Yep, Not as limber as I once was....

You ain't heard nothing yet, wait til I tell ya about my grandchildren...


----------



## Handgunner

Son said:
			
		

> Yep, Not as limber as I once was....
> 
> You ain't heard nothing yet, wait til I tell ya about my grandchildren...


----------



## Son

*Shucks, lets keep it going*

Everybody likes to look at pictures


----------



## Win270Brown

Nice pics! Nice Bucks!


----------



## kevincox

Nice bucks. Your taxidermist is a happy man!


----------



## Son

*pictures*

I am my taxidermist. Retired from commercial taxidermy (my second job)a few years back. Been a taxidermist since 1958.


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga club*

I've enjoyed the PM's and phone calls with those who have replied to this post. We had five vacancies,  One vacancy filled today. 
 I will post when all vacancies are filled to save folks time and effort.
It's gong to be tough to see tracks with all this rain we're having, but I'm showing anyway to those who have shown an interest. 
Thanks again
Son

PS: Just couldn't post without a picture... lol
140 pounds, twenty five yard shot running. Yeah I know, I was a few years younger there.


----------



## striper commander

What are the dues, and number of members.


----------



## justus3131

A few years younger?  I wouldn't have known that was you!


----------



## REMINGTON710

Son why did you steal ss's pictures


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Always take the easy route...Nice pictures though, huh?
As with the stock market. Past performances doesn't guarantee anything.  My performances don't guarantee anything. It's up to the individual to make it happen wherever they hunt. Remember the before posted pictures are deer that are no longer there. It's the one's that still live there that I'm after. And I'm willing to share.


----------



## deer30084

Hello.  I am looking for a hunting club in one of the southwest Georgia counties.  I am a former Georgia resident and holder of a Georgia Lifetime Hunting License.  I currently live in Panama City Beach, FL.    Any info?  Thank you.  JF


----------



## Son

*SW Ga*

Currently showing the property to several folks, will post the results after those scheduled have looked.


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Seven point, straight down under the stand.


----------



## Son

*pictures*

stretched out, working a scrape....


----------



## Researcher31726

Wow, Mr. Son! Keep these posts and pix coming, please!
Sue


----------



## Son

*pictures*

I like pictures of wildlife too. I have an album around here somewhere covering many years. I shoot more with a camera than anything else. Havn't been able to add much to the picture collection the last couple years cause deer numbers have been down in our area. Digital failed during season and two trail cameras went defunct. I'm ready again with a new digital and one new trail camera. It's been more difficult to get deer pictures with the numbers down. Seems the deer that are in our woods have been unpredictable in their crossings lately. I remember Leonard Lee Rue III saying he didn't even attempt to take wildlife where hunting was allowed because it would not be time or cost effective for his purposes. Hopefully our club will continue where we are and get to see deer trails again, like they were six or seven years ago.
Below is a picture of a Redtailed Hawk rescued after he impaled himself on a dead limb, probably diving at a squirrel. I removed the limb (it pierced the birds breast and protruded out his back) and away he went.


----------



## Researcher31726

Awesome!
Sue


----------



## Son

*SW Ga lease*

Well, I finally broke down and waded out to get my last trail camera. Been putting it off cause the water was over 17 inch boots. Made it in and out with dry feet, but had to watch my step. A few pictures of what our wet woods look like. I love it. We have plenty of dry spots too. it's just that me and the big bucks like the bad spots. Hope to have some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Son

*SW GA lease*

Rub on an island, probably made by a buck I hunted last season. He's still in there cause he's made this since the season closed.


----------



## Son

*SW GA lease*

I watched a nice buck walk down this wet trail last season. If you're afraid of snakes, you don't need to be here. The gators are no problem though, most are small. I walked this today, came about 3/4 up my Rocky Snakeboots with no leaks.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Lease*

Well, no deer pictures, seems the camera failed again. Can just imagine what walked by without getting on candy camera. So here's a shot taken near where the camera was.


----------



## justus3131

*cut row*

Looks familiar, did you find the stakes?


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Yep, found the stakes in a nice little pile. But I'm really disappointed in that cheap camera. Pete talked me into buying it, remember? Deer tracks all around the darn thing and not one picture, but the entire roll of film was exposed. Looks like the camera took all 26 pictures right after it was placed on the tree. Guess I'll just use my other camera during turkey season, it does pretty good.


----------



## Son

*Here's one for upcoming seasons*

Imagine what this little fellow was doing sneaking around a scrape. You can bet he didn't make the rubs I pictured.
Only two vacancies left with two hunters wanting to look the property over. After they look, will post where we stand.


----------



## Son

*pictures*

Oh No, saw seven wild hogs on our place today. Hope they move on. Two looked to be large boars.


----------



## BIGABOW

Ya'll Some Deer Slayin' Fools


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga Club*

Thanks for all the emails and pm's. As it stands now, we're filled up. Will post again if anybody decides differently before June 1st. Everybody that looked at the property, joined.
thanks again
Son


----------



## Researcher31726

ttt


----------



## Son

*SW Ga, Miller/Early counties*

yep, had a couple guys decide they couldn't make it, they never made it up to look. So as it stands now, two openings, but they will go fast. Here's a picture of some antlers off the place in the last five years. There's been many more, but this should be enough to show the genetics.

Front to rear, Ten, eight, eight and a nine point


----------



## steve h

Hi  Son,
I would like some info on your club please. Me and my long time friend will be looking for a new place to hunt this year. We had tried starting a club east of Lakeland Ga but the land was not that great.
If you could send me rules, dues and closest town I would appreciate it!

Thank you 

steve h


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club*

Steve, PM sent. We're 13 miles north of Donalsonville Ga.
that's highway 84 and 91 for D'ville location. Or about 15 miles west of Bainbridge Ga.


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga lease*

Sent emails and PM's, nobodys answered yet.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Son,

Love the presentation on your turkey, great pic.

MBD


----------



## Son

*SW Ga club*

Thanks, I like good pictures. I was worried about the fellow on my camera but he did good this time. Last time he cut my head off, but got the turkey.
I'm still looking for two good members to join us this upcoming deer season. Did some turkey scouting this afternoon and there was deer sign everywhere. And I saw where some gobblers have been scouting too.


----------



## Swamprat

Hey guys, I joined up with Son this year and can't wait for turkey season to be over so I can do some scouting.

If you do not like water and snakes this place isn't for you. It does have good genetics, a ton of oaks scattered thru planted pines, great bedding and cover areas along with ag fields near and around the property.

I invite anyone interested to contact Son and look at the property. He is honest and will tell you the real deal.

Good luck finding 2 more.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club*

Thanks for the good words, and glad to have you as a new member. Wise to learn the place before deer season starts and I'll be glad to help you understand how they travel as season progresses. Place is about dry now, except for a few ponds but a rain can change that in a hurry. I've been hunting these woods for over 18 years now and enjoyed every minute of it. It's just good South Georgia hunting.


----------



## Son

*SW Ga Club*

Two openings 

A buck taken on this property,  has eleven points, weighed 203 pounds.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club*

Two openings


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga club with two openings..*

Two openings , last chance before I advertise elsewhere.
You're welcome to come look this weekend, just PM me for a time/day.
Here's a picture of an old buck taken about four years ago.


----------



## stunod23

hey son im still interested, just trying to find time to get up there and check it out. i will email you this week.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club openings*

PM sent.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club openings*

Had the trail camera film developed today. Here's two gobblers that have put it on me so far...


----------



## Son

*SW GA Hunt club openings*

This membership thing is beginning to be a headache. Now another member says he can't afford to join because he bought a house and got a wife. Back to three openings. 
If you're interested PM me soon as I'm fixing to post at other places as time's getting short and I don't want to get caught holding an empty bucket.
You can take this to the bank, if you're an experienced hunter that can read deer and turkey sign, you will join this club if you ever see the property. I'm showing to one fellow next sat, come and join us.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club*

Turkeys gobbler this morning, but none close to me. They shut up after pitching down. Believe some deer spooked 'em blowing at me.


----------



## OconeeJim

*If you put me on one like #56, I'll........*

........be there late tonight with my dues! Just kidding, too long a drive for me, but I know that area is really good.  If I was located in the northern half of FL, I'd be with you in a heartbeat!  Good luck filling your spots; my group shuffles up and down every year....and we only take ten total.  We keep the same original five or six, then look for 2 or 3 new guys every season.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club openings*

I hear ya, hunted one better than #56 last year, saw him about six times but he outsmarted me. Could have taken a couple shots, but it would have been chancy. I passed on two or three other fair bucks in hopes of getting a chance at the big one. He's still there, using the same place, an island in the middle of a swamp. During hunting season the water was over my boots and his island is thick with many thick escape routes. I'm already planning a new strategy for next season. Problem is, during season the wind is never favorable to pick anything different than what I've been using. If it drys up enough, might mow a trail thru the sawgrass and take a boat next season. That would get me downwind. Here's one of his rubs.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club openings*

Showing the club property saturday, meeting at noon in Donalsonville. Ga.,, Pm's and Emails sent. If you need more info and/or directions Pm or email.
Thanks
Son


----------



## Swamprat

Son, that water ought to be down pretty good now. I forgot what rain looked like here in the Panhandle. Hurting the farmers bad right now. Lot of them haven't even planted yet due to lack of rain. 

When does turkey season end up there. I am ready to do some scouting before the temps hit 95 and the heat index 110.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club openings*

Feels like the temps already hit 95 with this humitity. And the woods are mighty dry right now. Checked with a fellow who lives in Mayhaw and he said they didn't get any rain yet. We had a goodun at Lake Seminole.
I've been scouting some after turkey hunting. Interesting to see what and were those ol bucks were doing their tricks last season. Really would like to find the sheds off a couple I saw the last of season. Lots of deer sign and the woods are getting thick with spring greenup right now. have already decided a couple stands needs moving before next season. Good time to do it while it's dry. Turkey season is over in mid May, havn't checked the date lately.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club update*

Just filled one vacancy. Three openings left.
Down to one person looking at the property this coming saturday.
A current club member killed a nice gobbler this morning witha 12.5 inch beard. Said two came in to the call.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club openings*

Going turkey hunting in the morning, showing the property right after lunch. Lease is 13 miles north of Donalsonville Ga.


----------



## steve h

Son I got your message, I have been real busy lately and not on here much.
It looks like you got a pretty decent club there.
We would be coming from he tampa area, I did not realize how far west your club is. I was hoping to find something in the 5 hour range from the house or less. I will keep an eye on your posts and if we get closer to season and I still haven't found a club I may half to come see you if you have an opening.

Thank you very much!

steve h


----------



## Son

*SW GA Hunt club openings*

Steve,

We may be filled, but you're not beyond the five hour ride. We have members from Hillsborough and Polk counties that make the trip in 5 to 5.5 hours easy. Some like to take 19/98 along the coast to Caps, then I-10 over to 27 N. Then some take I-75. Personally I don't like interstate, it's like driving a race with no rules. As with most leased lands, the lease must be paid prior to June or somebody else gets a shot at the land. Many folks shopping around for a club  must consider, Club presidents/managers are often required to commit to paying for leases as early as march each year. A club such as ours that strives only to collect enough to pay the bills can be put in a bind when and if members are slow to pay dues. And/or if vacancies are present. It's happened in the past, slow paying members, unexpected dropouts, etc. and this manager had to extend personal money to keep the club afloat. Not a rewarding experience especially if a season passes and the money isn't recovered. Just a little info that I've never seen anybody post before. In my view it's not a good idea for folks to wait until the last minute to join a club. It rushes clubs to accept and/or could cause the prospective member to make a hasty decision in choice.


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club vancancies filled*

Just want to thank those who responded, met some nice folks and had some interesting conversations. 
Also picked up some new members to help me keep the deer herd under control...


----------



## Son

*SW GA Hunt Club Miller/Early counties*

Unfortunately two fellows who were planning on joining had to back out due to personal circumstances. Sorry to see them not join as they would have enhanced the club I'm sure.

So we're back to 2 vacancies again. Would the last two fellows that contacted me, email or PM again if still interested. 2 openings, need to fill 'em before the 15th of May.


----------



## Son

*Miller/Early counties club*

Two openings, Pm if interested. Deer, Turkey, small game and a camp for trailer parking. Water, electricity and indoor bathroom facilities. 1268 acres of prime deer and turkey woods with intermitten planted pines, cypress, hardwoods and mayhaw ponds. Closest towns are Donalsonville, Colquitt and Blakely Ga. The hunting property is in the Mayhaw area.


----------



## charlieman

*info*

Can you pm me with info pertaining to price, camping area etc

thanks
charlieman


----------



## Son

*SW Georgia, Miller/Early counties hunt club*

The last buck pictured weighed 203 pounds, Eleven points and lots of mass.
Here's a trail camera picture of a buck taken about two weeks ago. He's dropped his rack. Notice the belly, thick neck and body confirmation. Bet it's one I passed on last season.


----------



## Son

*Miller/Early counties hunt club*

Good rain for two days in a row now. Good time to look for fresh tracks. While picking mayhaws this morning I saw a doe and heard more running out of the bottom.


----------



## Swamprat

Did you go back and get the 20 gallons of mayhaws that were on the ground in that area you and me walked?

Had a good time yesterday. I stayed out there till pretty much dark. Loyd left around 5 or so.

I heard a turkey gobble one time around 7:30 between #1 road and camp and I also saw a big bodied deer cross the main grade near the box stand at the swamp crossing. I was to far away to get a good look at it.

I might be back up in a few weeks. I'll give you a holler cause I got a few questions about some areas I looked at yesterday.


----------



## Son

*Milller/Early co club*

Got eight gallons of mayhaws to be exact, also got wet picking in the rain. Yes, I heard a gobbler last Saturday week evening, right behind camp.


----------



## Lthomas

Hey Son. Save me a jar of that jam your gonna make.  I would have sent  "The Wayne" over to help ya gather some up but he would have ate more than he would of gathered.


----------



## Nicodemus

Lthomas said:
			
		

> Hey Son. Save me a jar of that jam your gonna make.  I would have sent  "The Wayne" over to help ya gather some up but he would have ate more than he would of gathered.



He wouldn`t have eaten but one. They ain`t real appetizin` right of the tree.


----------



## Son

*Milller/Early co club*

Shucks, that kid was eating 'em like candy yesterday, said they taste good to him.


----------



## Lthomas

That boy sure did like those little mayhaws.


----------



## Son

*Miller/Early counties hunt club*

The deer do too. You ought to have seen the sign in there this morning before it rained. Also saw some good sign crossing the main grade. Found a few persimmon trees full of bloom this morning, will be good for archery season.


----------



## Son

*sw Ga hunt club openings*

We still have two openings...
Closest towns are Colquitt, Donalsonville and Blakely Georgia. 1268 acres of prime hunting woods with pines, swamps, cypress, mayhaw sloughs and hardwoods.


----------



## Son

*Miller/Early counties hunt club, SW Ga*

Update:    One opening left.

Think you're a good deer hunter and like to hunt wild deer, fair chase. Come and join us. This club is about enjoying hunting, not a bunch of rules. Only two rules we have are, treat the other members as you would like to be treated.
Pin the map before going hunting.


----------



## Son

*SW ga hunt club, Miller Early counties*

We're back to two openings, last fellow never made it up to look.
1268 acres, pines, hardwoods, swamps, sawgrass, mayhaw swamps and very accessable with camp. Water, Electricity, indoor bath right next to the gate.


----------



## Lthomas

Bump..


----------



## dherrin

*Dues and rules!*

Can you PM me the rules and dues and how many members?


----------



## Swamprat

BTT

Hey guys, it appears to be a good piece of property with varied habitat. 

Me and LThomas held 3 of the racks a few weeks back that Son had posted pics of and let me say that the pictures do not do justice. Good mass and tine length from some mature bucks.


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga club Miller/Early counties*

Maybe this slogon will sound familiar.

We're looking for a few good members....and we don't mind if you're a good hunter.

You need to be a good cook, scout, fire maker and have a boat and fourwheeler, send pictures of the boat and fourwheeler...lol. OH, and a gas credit card....


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club*

Down to one opening again. Looking for one more hunter to outsmart those bucks that outsmarted me last season.
L Thomas, Big John joined today. Place is wet again and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Swamprat

TTT

Come on folks, don't delay. One more is all we need.

Great land, good bucks & good people.


----------



## Son

*SW GA hunt club*

Yep, we're at 13, gotta get at least one more...

to round off the number...time to pay the lease too.

So if you're a hunter and looking for a good place to hunt, come and join us.


----------



## Lthomas

Bump...


----------



## Researcher31726

Bumpity-bump-bump
Sue


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs member*

Thanks Ya'll

Still looking for one good member who can cook. Well, you don't have to cook, but seems everybody enjoys a camp cook.


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs member*

Still hanging in there.
From the looks of clubs needing members this year it's easy to believe the thread about Georgia being down over 30,000 deer hunters last year. We need just one more member and don't want to be included in the losing stats.


----------



## Son

*Need one more member...SW Georgia*

1268 acres of prime hunting, join us.
Here's an Ol Buck I took a few years back. It took me three years to get him. I saw this deer three years in a row during archery season. But nobody ever saw him during a gun season. Jumped by other hunters, he ran into me one morning. 203 pounds, heavy mass with 11 points. The picture doesn't do him justice.


----------



## Outdoorsnole

As much as I've been following this post and would love to do it, there's no way that I could this year.  Graduating from FSU and trying to get a good job and get going in that will have me too tied up with money until later this year.  I'll stick to public land one more year and do some bowhunting in Joe Budd WMA to hopefully get a good deer.  Next year I'll be interested 100% though if there are spots.  I started hunting   along the St. Johns river marshes and this sounds like a place that would feel like home.    Plus the deer are bigger!


----------



## Son

*One vacancy*

I know what you're saying Nole. the deer are bigger up here. Largest buck I've seen in years was last season. I passed on him because he had most of his points broken off from fighting. He was big, dark and had the most swollen neck I've seen on a rutting buck since the 258 pounder I got in Macon Co. Alabama a few years back. Keeping my fingers crossed in hopes urbanization doesn't come this way anytime soon. Farm crops all around keeps our deer in good shape by providing food. I also believe the spraying of farm crops, deer going in em, keeps external parasites to a minimun. Because we don't see many ticks or keds on our deer.
Here's a gobbler from this Spring.. 10 1/2" beard and decent spurs, twenty two pounds.


----------



## Son

*Need one more member...SW Georgia*

Mowed the camp grounds today. Then disc some food plots. No need to plant anything until we get some rain. It was a nice morning, not too hot until about noon. Saw four big gobblers. Found a blueberry bush growing wild. Picked about two cups full of nice plump berries. Somebody must have planted those bushes as they're a highbush variety. Dewberries everywhere, in fact that's what the turkeys were after. Need one more good member. A serious hunter who would like to help me hunt some of these ol bigguns.


----------



## Son

*Need two more members*

We have two leases combined into one piece of property adding up to1268 acres.

Lease price increased on the larger tract. Just received word, another member not coming back.
Now we're back to needing two members again.

This gas price increase seems to be hurting a lot of clubs in Georgia this year.

Need two members, get your buddy and join us.


This club is over 25 years old, have been on this property 19 years.


----------



## Swamprat

That really stinks. Went from needing one more now back to two. 

I am sure even though we would hate to do it that we wouldn't mind splitting for the loss between existing members to make up for the difference.

I am sure there has got to be 1 or 2 people in SW Georgia or the Florida Panhandle looking for a quality lease out there. 

Anyway I hope someone or two will consider and at least give it a chance. Son has posted enough pics and I have seen some of the racks firtshand to say that the pics do not do justice. Gotta take a look for yourself.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Swamprat*

Don't split up the dues yet!! I am waiting to hear about a couple financial matters before I could commit. I am very interested, just having to wait it out. I'll probably miss out though. My luck and all


----------



## Swamprat

All of that is up to Son, I am just trying to keep the interest stirred up as long as possible.

Hope everything works out for you, would love to have you join us.


----------



## Son

*Sw hunt club needs two members to fill out*

I've had to pay the difference a few times in years past. Sometimes I got my money back by late joiners, sometimes not. Anyway, we're going to have a great upcoming season.
1268 acres of prime deer and turkey hunting, all we need is some interested hunters who know how to hunt.


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga club Miller/Early counties*

Ba-bump


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs members*

Never seen so many hunt clubs asking for members. Makes one wonder. If a club doesn't get their money in on time, who could possibly be on a waiting list to take your place. Sure looks like Georgia is short on hunters this year.
Anyway, we'll take two members if you can make it.


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs members*

Still need two members to fill out the club roster.

Boy a post don't stay on top long under this topic. Just shows Georgia is short hunters to fill the hunt club void this year.

PM me if you're interested in hunting a great 1268 acres of diversified woods.


----------



## adamsisus

PM sent


----------



## Gadget

Son I think your right, it's getting harder and harder to fill a club.


One of the clubs I'm in hasn't filled up in the last three years! We had our biggest turnover this year, I'm sure it won't fill up again.


----------



## SADDADDY

Gadget said:
			
		

> Son I think your right, it's getting harder and harder to fill a club.
> 
> 
> One of the clubs I'm in hasn't filled up in the last three years! We had our biggest turnover this year, I'm sure it won't fill up again.



funny how that is 

all these clubs around looking for members and Hunters looking for clubs it amazes me that a hunter can not find a club to join these days when I know of 12 or more looking for members, maybe some people are to picky and only want the shoot the big bucks or have a country club for a club house....

just weird with so many people looking and searching for a lease they just can't seem to find any??

I guess everyone wants a lease 5mins from the house or isn't willing to drive 2+ hours anymore...I don't


----------



## Gadget

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> funny how that is
> 
> all these clubs around looking for members and Hunters looking for clubs it amazes me that a hunter can not find a club to join these days when I know of 12 or more looking for members, maybe some people are to picky and only want the shoot the big bucks or have a country club for a club house....
> 
> just weird with so many people looking and searching for a lease they just can't seem to find any??
> 
> I guess everyone wants a lease 5mins from the house or isn't willing to drive 2+ hours anymore...I don't



a combination of things, but proximity has become more important these days for sure!

11% drop in hunters last year! What will it be this year? another 10-15%, just imagine what that's gonna do. 

I used to think the future hunter was gonna have problems finding a club, I was wrong,  It's going to be the opposite, hunting club managers are going to have a hard time finding hunters.........

 prices going up almost every year and hunter/land ratios getting worse at the same time.


----------



## sowega hunter

If hunter numbers and demand for land are dropping how come it's so hard to find decent hunting land. I'll garantee you if you drop a lease there are several waiting in line to get it. It won't be unhunted a single season. It's just more people with the money getting more of the land with less hunters on that piece of land. I have lost 3 leases in 5 years and it wasn't because I let it go. I would love to find the right lease to get in on but it's hard to find. Sowega.


----------



## Son

*Sw Ga hunt club needs two members*

Yep, one of the first questions most ask is, "Is it a QDM club"? Doesn't anybody enjoy just hunting anymore. We're not QDM, but most of our members opt to take mature bucks only. Can't hold it against a hunter who doesn't have much time in the woods when he or she takes something less than magna-buck. Everybody can't be a seasoned hunter, or have killed hundreds of deer. And those beginners should have a chance to season, youngsters need a chance to get started. Can't imagine many starting out as trophy hunters. Our # 1  club rule is, treat everybody the way you would like to be treated and it works.
OK, we still need two members...


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs members*

Once more, back to the top. This ain't funny.... 
we really need two members to fill out.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y179/Coralman/cid_005601c68465f0a339300202a8c0ret.gif

Join and help me with this mouse...


----------



## Gadget

what............ this mouse..


----------



## Son

*Sw hunt club needs two members to fill out*

Yep, that's the mouse. He's running all over the place. We need to get him because, he's a management mouse...


----------



## Son

*Sw hunt club needs two members to fill out*

Last time I looked this post was at the top. Today I found it on page two. I believe this is the most active topic on the entire site.
We need two members...No frills and thrills, just big bucks and a great place to hunt.


----------



## Outdoorsnole

Well you said that you've had to take up the slack with money before and got it back with late members.  If I was gonna be up at FSU for one more year I'd be there for sure.  (my buddy Adam checked out this property I think a couple months ago but couldn't afford a lease)  Right now I just don't know if I'll end up in Jacksonville, Tampa, Orlando, Melbourne, etc.  In the next month I should have a job lined up (crossing my fingers) and if there's spots I'll be interested in checking the place out.  

I stuck to bowhunting the full season last year and plan on this year also and would love to get a nice buck, but also like the fact that it's not QDM but still has hunters on it that let the little ones walk knowing what that does.  I also like a place where I'll see some bacon running around, then a place to turkey hunt in the spring.


----------



## Son

*Sw hunt club needs two members to fill out*

Yep, we gotta pay before the end of the month for sure. Even if it means some of us throwing in the rest until we can fill out.
Talk about bacon. There's a boar hog running around this place you wouldn't want meet in the dark. I've seen him twice, both times running cross the road in front of me. The hogs come and go though, although I see plenty of em in the farm fields just across the road. I spent many years bowhunting, fifteen of 'em without picking up a gun and killed 47 deer with arrows. Now my favorite pastime during hunting season is, taking naps in the woods hoping a buck will wake me up. We gonna get some gooduns this upcoming season, the woods are looking just right. Not to mention, I know what was left last season.
Here we go, post back to the top for fifteen minutes or so.


----------



## Lthomas

bumpidy bump.


----------



## Swamprat

Free Bump

Hopefully I can make it over there this Saturday for some more scouting.


----------



## letsgohuntin

I can't believe people aren't jumping on this... looks like you guys have a first class club. I would sure give it a try if I wasn't already involved in a lease. Good luck to you guys this season.


----------



## Lthomas

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> looks like you guys have a first class club.


Heck yea. It is first class and rated four star. Just bring yourself and a good time have fun felloship attitude and we will have a jamb up season.


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs members*

Here we go back to the top. Our club land sits in Miller and Early counties.
What we're looking for are two more members to make it fifteen. We need two who are considerate of other members, know how to hunt, folks who wont walk around where others in camp are hunting or planning to hunt. To sum it up, we need two more good members.
I've had several calls from guys that sound like they're looking for a place like they see on hunting videos. Hunting our place isn't a cake walk, these deer are human wise and tough to hunt.
Anybody can kill young 1 1/2 year old bucks on this place, but most of us let 'em walk. Our does are pretty smart too, so if you like the challenge of hunting some smart big bucks, contact me.


----------



## Son

*SW Ga hunt club needs members*

It's hot and dry, if you're going to look at any lease ya better do it early and have plenty of fluids to drink.


----------



## Son

*Sw hunt club needs two members to fill out*

Here we are, down to the wire and have four guys looking. It's so dry, don't think they can see a track.


----------



## Son

*Sw hunt club needs two members to fill out*

bump


----------



## justus3131

bump  Mayhaw


----------



## Son

*SW GA Club*

Filled the remaining vacancies today. Thanks to all who helped and to those who inquired.
From what I have seen since last hunting season, we're going to have a good deer season this year. Our browse has come back after the thinning last season and the woods are looking really good. All we need now is rain so we can plant the plots already broken.


----------



## Lthomas

Thats good news Son.


----------

